
Ask HN: Where/how do I learn very basic API skills? - soneca
I am learning to build software since this January. Now I know the very basics of CSS+HTML, some Javascript and C#&#x2F;.NET. Enough to create from scratch, publish and sell a very simple SaaS (in my case, the first &quot;S&quot; could stand for &quot;spreadsheet&quot;, so simple is my service).<p>I learned with Codecademy, Treehouse and try and error with the enormous aid of Stack Overflow. But now I want to create a very simple site using a API. And I can&#x27;t find the right place to learn it. I mean, even Codecademy have this thread, but everywhere all API learning resources look aimed at more advanced developers.<p>There is no basic tutorial on how to do it. I mean, very, very basic tutorial, telling me how to establish the connection, where to write my code with the GET&#x2F;POST&#x2F;PUT&#x2F;DELETE, what the hell RESTful means and if this is something relevant to my basic code or just a theoretical base if you to go further down the road.<p>So I wonder, do I have to be a proper javascript developer to even start learning API? I am not a proper C#&#x2F;.NET for sure, and still could build a simple logic with try and error. I guessed I could do the same with API, am I wrong?<p>PS: I already have a project in mind, I want to build a tool using the API of HNSearch: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;api So I want to learn generic API development, not a specific one.
======
attilagyongyosi
I have a feeling you are a little confused about the meaning/concept of an
API. Not quite sure what you try to ask. :)

